# Anyone fancy being my October cycle buddy?



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I know this is probably a bit of a long shot with such short notice, but I'm on cd2 and due to take my first Clomid tablet later today and wondered if anyone was at the same stage and fancied being my cycle buddy this month? I've never had a cycle buddy before, but am feeling a little down this time so thought a cycle buddy might be a good idea if possible.

Thanks

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

ME ME ME I am just waiting for the   she should be here tomorrow to Thurs!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hope it doesn't show though, if you know what I mean  . Would love to be cycle buddies though!

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am a primadonna, a psychopath in the making and extremely melodramatic!! But if you want me you got me


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I'm like that too, so we could make a great pair!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

oh good god!! 

Hurry up   I hate it when this happens!! I can't bear the delay when you have had the BFN already


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I know, I tested a couple of times and I had those ultra early ones you have from Access Diagnostics, and knew they were right. You do never know though as implantation can happen as late as 8 days, and some people have been known to have BFNs up to 15dpo, and then have a BFP on cd16.  

If we do get to be cycle buddies it may work out ok timing wise, as last cycle I ov'd cd19, so we may end u being more or less the same stage anyway. I'm going to guzzle the Robitussin this cycle!

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I got mine off access diagnostics need to get some more this month, I get the 10miu ones and 25 miu ones eeek. Also need to go to town on saturday and beef back up on vitamins!! I am buying four bottles of Robitussin for this cycle!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I have run out of the 10miu ones and have decided not to get any more of those. I've had a chemical pregnancy in the past and think the chances of it again would be higher with those, plus they make me test too early and often I drive myself  

I've been taking Sanatogen ProNatal for 2 and a half years and the ones recommended by Marilyn Glenville for nearly a year. I'm going to get 4 bottles of that in as well. We'll be well synchronised buddies. We can compare notes on how bad the Robitussin tastes!

The things we do


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I take zinc selenium vit c with iron clearblue pre-conception and well woman  

Dh is necking Wellman, zinc, selenium, and vit c with iron! 

Robitussin isn't that bad....you kinda get used to it! What day are you starting it?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I've listed the vits I take on the other post (long list!)

I hate the taste of it, makes me feel sick, but it has to be done. I used preseed last cycle, so am just going to go for the Robutussin this cycle. I'm going to start on cd10, along with OPKs and the BMS.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh I forgot the pre-seed I use that too   and OPK's it a nightmare isn't it


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Would you use preseed and Robitussin, or do you think that's overkill?

OPKs are a nightmare - I'm rubbish at holding my pee in for 4 hours!

Nobody could accuse us of doing things by halves could they?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

4 hours....I didn't read the instructions properly good job I've only ever done one! I am quite good at not peeing!  

I thought that Robitussin and pre-seed could be overkill but last month I only used one bottle of robitussin and didn't have very much cm so I used pre-seed too


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I usually have a big pee at 10am, then don't drink or pee until my next at 2pm, as the results are more reliable when you test in the afternoon. The ones off Access Diagnostics say to leave the pee for 20 mins to get to room temperature before testing, so it's like a lab in my bathroom ever day from cd10 - around cd20 (or later sometimes) - good job they are cheap from that website! I order 50 at a time! 

I don't have much cm to speak of, so I may dabble with both this cycle. I only have 3 preeseeds left, so think I'll have to order some more. Might try just the Robitussin though this month, but more of it. Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good god! I am always at work in the afternoon so I never get chance to test plus i think my pee will be really diluted as I drink lots at work! I tested last time at 8pm but might try and drink less this cycle and test at 4:30pm.

I am so skint this month so I am going to have to be good and make 9 OPK's and 6 pg tests last me!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

They say any time from 12 - 8pm is good, so you should be ok. 

I reckon you'll be ok with 9 OPKs because you don't ov late on, and 6 pg tests should be more than enough...................although this is you we're talking about   so maybe not!  

I have 1 solitary pg test left and am going to wait the full 2ww this time and just use that one. AF will probably already have arrived by then anyway, so will still have 1 left.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Aw poor pg test I hate it when there are solitary ones I feel it is a sign and start staring at them a voice in my head whispering it only takes one that one could be the one!!  

Anyhoo am off home now going to ring acupuncture people on the way home!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I made a vow that I wasn't going to test again unless AF is late - I broke my vow straight away though! I might get DH to hide that last one somewhere...............

Good luck with the acupuncturist!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I will get DH to hide the tests too! good thinking batman


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

We could get them to dress up as the   too - just to spice things up!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

you naughty girl


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, they wouldn't accuse us of not keeping things interesting would they? And let's face it I'm sure we're both in need of a bit of a spanking from the  !


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm thinking I might dress up   as an egg and make DH a swimmer suit!! I'm sure I saw that somewhere before..... oh yea! Grease 1 Reproduction reproduction!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Now that's special Fertility Friends Porn! Maybe you could advertise the DVD on items for sale board?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

...mind you I have been thinking how to make extra money


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi sailaice and Rosie,

Sorry for crashing in on your post but *really really * wanted some advice about taking Robitussin ( ? spelling ). I have bought some from the chemist and not sure what to do next! When do I start taking it?, how much?, how long for? My cycles are usually 27/28 days long and I am currently on CD7 - so gearing myself up for yet more !!!!!!!!!!! trying to drink loads of water this month cause know I don't drink enough - only alcohol!!!!!

Hope u guys are well,

TC,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Buy four bottles and start taking it from CD10 till it runs out!   Thats what I intend on doing!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

4 bottles hun? I thought I read somewhere that you should take a couple of teaspoons a day - not tablespoons     God my CM will be like water!!!!!!

Mads xxx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi to sailaice and rosie,

Just wanted to say thanks for making me laugh so much with your humourous posts on this last page its really cheered me up and tickled me. 

LOTS of    to you both

Mrs Hopeful xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I usually ov a bit later and my CM has been scant on the Clomid to say the least, so I'm going to go for max dose (10ml four times a day) from cd 10 - ov.

I reckon if you ov on cd14 you may only need a couple of bottles at most (but they may be doing deals on buy 3 get one free - is that right Sailaice  )

Mrs Hopeful - I'm glad we made you laugh..................but would you be worried if I told you we were totally serious the whole time Yep, we are a bit   

Had total meltdown tonight just because I couldn't find a pair of knickers big enough to fit my great big horrid sanitary pads in. Luckily I have a marvellous DH (God, I don' know what I've done to deserve him!) who heard me crying and came upstairs, found me knickers, put the fan on for me as I was having a hot flush, and got me some nice clean comfy clothes. And then he gave me a big hug because I was upset. He deserves a medal!

Sending lots of    right back atcha girls!

Rosie.x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Where did you find your DH   I want one!! Mine has been a right loser this morning and last night because he's sooooo tired! I'm sorry... I obviously don't have a job!! Eeejjjit! Anyhoo I am going to blank him tonight till he begs forgiveness which will take about 2 minutes of blanking!!

Robitussin isn't on offer    I can't remember who it was who had about 4 bottles and got her BFP this month...  but they did!

Glad we made you laugh Mrs HOpeful just for the record I am not a nutter! I am merely a nutter in training, Rosie P writes to us from HMLB (Her Majestys Loony Bin   ) I am still waiting for my membership to come through!

Mads go for loads of Robitussin we will all be walking niagra falls!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Sailaice, I'm mad at you! Fancy having a Christmas ticker already, arggggghhhhhhhhhhh!!!! I can't bear that time is going this fast. Stooooooooooooooooppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't get me wrong, my DH is not perfect, but last night he did behave like the perfect man - maybe he's been reading some womens magazines or something?

I remember reading that too, but I'd be scared of taking more than the maximum dose. Maybe that person ov'd later than cd14? I believe the Evening Primrose is meant to help increase the amount  of CM and the Robitussin thins it out. They reckon you only need about 4 teaspoons a day to thin it, so the max dose which is 8 teaspoons a day should really thin it! We'll be leaving snail trails wherever we go - ewwwww!!! 

Sailaice, your VIP membership is in the post!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

WOOHOO   don't tell anyone else tho   don't want them to think I am   like you  

Snail trails?? Ewwwww that's gross!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

My old work mates used to call it Rosieworld - and it's a lovely place to live. Why would anyone want reality when they can live in disillusionment?

I know it was gross - sorry!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Rosieworld    are there any rooms going for let?? I wanna join!! snail trails are funny DH wet hisself laughing and then got serious and said...really?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

The good news is that the rooms are free!!!     That's because it's filled with asylums really!

My DH hates it if I mention CM - he doesn't like the sound, I mean it's not very sexy is it, cervical mucus? Why can't we call it lady juices or froo froo balsam, much more sultry?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess not but my DH think pre-seed is minging too   He thinks the whole concept is gross and doesn't believe it works   We are still sticking with it, or I might just use Robitussin this month


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

DH is fine with the preseed luckily. I'm also undecided as to whether to just take Robitussin or use preseed too this month? Maybe I should post a topic to help us decide?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I've answered your topic   go for both we can be slippy slappys


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't know if I want to be a slippy slappy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes you do!! yaaaaaaaaayyyyy slippy slappys!! That's what I will be...ewwwwww     

I am finally on CD2 so clomid for me tonight and boots!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Shlurrrrp, shlurrrrp..........................what's that noise?   Oh, it's only Sailaice and Rosie walking.  

I'm on my last ones today. Don't forget your evening primrose............shlurrrrp!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I won't and why do I need the flaxseed thing again?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Your flaxseed are for your Omega Oils (3, 6 & 9 I think) for after ov. They're good for general health and reproductive health (hormones etc.) but I can't remember the specifics. Most people don't get enough of them as they don't eat enough oily fish.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Right I will pick some of that up to!! I need to right a checklist just know I am going to forgot something! Which vitc tablets should i get and how many should i take?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

It depends what levels of vits are already in your multivitamins to be honest. What I did was get the vits listed on that Marilyn Glenville website and compare them with what is in my Sanatogen ProNatal. Then just buy the extra like zinc, B Complex, selenium A,C & E (Boots own are vit a from betacarotene which is ok as you should avoid the A from retinol) and Natural Vit E. Just check what amounts are in your multivit and compare to levels advised on that Marilyn Glenville site, then just take the extra zinc tablets, etc. to make up to the levels advised by MG. It's all a bit complex to start with, but once you've done it you can just take 2 zinc, 1 B complex etc. each day along side your multis.

Hope this makes sense?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Erm yes   lol

I am so excited about getting them, what a loser lol I am also picking up some Raspberry leaf tablets for my kitty she will be going into labour in 3wks!!!!! jesus!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I do know what you mean, I'm looking forward to taking the Robitussin (properly for once) even though it tastes so awful! 

Wow, herbal kitty! Are they special ones for cats or the human ones? Bless her, has she had kittens before? I loved it when Pushka had her kitties, I'd love more!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

You should get a siamese and let it get moggied <---naughty me!! Breeders aren't supposed to say things like that   I never let mine get moggied but only because I am interested in selling them for showing etc If I didn't breed and show persians and follow GCCF guidelines I would definately have a siamese and let her get moggied a few times!!   If any breeders read this out there I don't mean it!!  

I am so psyched about the spell tonight!!   I have posted it on clomid girls 16.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd love a Siamese as they are so naughty, and I love naughty cats! I'm sure oliver is part Siamese because he's so talkative and noisy and bossy. Why would you let a Siamese get moggied - how would they be different than if another Siamese 'rogered' it (apart from visually?) Is it difficult being a breeder with all the guidelines etc? 

Just read that back - being a breeder - if only we were breeders in the way we want to be! I wonder if in some alternate Universe there are giant animals making humans mate and selling their offspring? If so, I'll but one! 

I think I'll have to wait before I get another cat as these 2 own the joint - we are their servants! 

I've done that spell a few times with no luck unfortunately, but mustn't lose faith!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was being naughty saying let it get moggied because breeding is expensive, loads of people think you make money but you don't. Stud fees, housing if you have your own stud, show fees list is endless and for a good breeding queen you can pay between £650 to £850 thats why I said if you got a pet siamese (£300 probably) you wouldn't be able to register the kittens as the queen would be on the non active register.

We all get upset sometimes when people fall pregnant around us, how do you think I feel my cats get pg from only one   here me with umpteen vit, magick spells, ovulation kits, timed intercourse I'm surrounded by bumps in my own home 

     for our spell tonight


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oooo, it's very technical. What do you mean that the Siamese would be on the non active register? Sorry if I'm being dim? Would anyone want Siamese kittens that were moggies too?

That's just mean all your cat getting up the duff every 5 minutes - who do they think they are?   Pushka was a great mum, but she was and still is a bit of a stress head and they couldn't waddle anywhere without her panicking. We had to carry the kittens upstairs in a cat bed and DH carry Pushka right above them up the stairs every night, just so she could see them at all times. Mind you - I reckon I'd be like that!

Lots of         for your spell too. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Pet Pedigree cats go on the non-active register so any progeny couldn't be registered from a non active cat and breeding cats go on the active register!   Siamese/moggies kittens are cute as a button!! Persian/British Shorthair are delicious as well! I have never done a cross breeding tho but when I lived in spain my black moggie used to get my neighbours siamese breeding queens knocked up!! She would be incandescent with rage!! I thought it was so funny and the kittens were gorgeous!

I did the spell!! Was so funny because MIL came over far to early the next day   there was an empty digital fertility thermometer box on the floor with a pic of a baby on it then out the back a raw egg  surrounded with leaves covered in salt   Did you do yours?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

That's so funny about your neighbour in Spain - she shouldn't have let her breeding queen out then should she? Did she manage to sell the kittens? Did they just look like Siamese but Black? Cute!!!

Does your MIL know that you're having fertility treatment? Did she ask about the egg and what on earth you'd been doing?   I did mine, with 2 eggs, and I did the other one where you paint a pg lady on an egg with green food dye and bury it in a pot. It's in the summerhouse now just waiting for the grass to grow on top. I think my grass seed might be a little too old though!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Some were black and some were siamese so she flogged the ones that were siamese pretending they had come from her stud cat!!  

MIL doesn't know neither does my mum but I am going to be telling my mum about it v.soon. I just find it hard enough with my disappointment every month without worrying about the "any luck?" questions every month! She didn't ask about egg on saucer   just looked at us very weirdly!!

The only grass seed I have is cat grass seed, can you imagine if I plant the eggs and grow that on top I'll be overun


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Naughty woman! What did she do with the black ones?

I'm naturally a very open person, about pretty much anything, to anyone  , so I decided to tell close family but quite a few of our friends as we have some very close friends, and I think it helps people understand and not make thoughtless comments - to other people to. One of my friends told me that a girl at work who was going for IVF had a go at her because of something she said (she has 2 just over a year apart and they weren't trying for either of them - in fact had done the deed twice and fallen pg each time!). I then explained to her all the things the girls must be going through (i.e. emotional turmoil, but also the drugs that make you a bit  ), anyway when I'd finished explaining she told me that she had a whole new understanding of how this girl must be feeling and would thing before she spoke in future. I also find that they never ask 'any luck' - maybe they think there's no point asking as we've 'been at it' for so long  

Blimey, you will be overun. I bet you wouldn't mind being overun by cats though. Will you keep any of Miss Kitty's kittens do you think?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Let them roam free I hope if not I dread to think. She didn't used to look after her queens anyway because they used to go out and have given birth before outside  

Well..I told my mum last night. She was really shocked and  said I didn't realise and was slightly hurt when I hadn't told her already but was relieved to know she knew before MIL    I doubt she will mention it too much I hope because she knows we are trying to just get on with it and not stress and try to live out TTC lives  

I won't be keeping any of her kittens...I hope!!    Not long now I can't believe it it might take my mind of TTC!

BTW my graph is all over is it supposed to be?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello. well, started the Robitussin today and with that and the evening primrose I've already noticed an improvement compared to the same stage of previous cycles, so that's a bonus!  

I bet you're relieved your mum knows now aren't you? The only thing that bothers me about having told my mum is that she gets upset about it - what we're going through, and the drugs and s/effects etc. Saying that there's no way I wouldn't have told her and she is a great support. 

Ooooo, kittens.................they're gorgeous! If it were me I wouldn't be able to part with them. How old will they be when you let people take them?

Just had a look at mine and it's always a bit up and down at the start. Usually I have a low dip (35.7ish) just before ov and then once ov has happened it stays up then. You'll get to see a pattern hopefully when you've been doing it a few months.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They won't go before they are 13wks old bless their little cotton socks!! And bless mine too for putting up with them   

Will you look at my chart for me?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah, I'm sure they'll be lots of fun though. Our ran riot when we had them and the house was really quiet once they had gone. 

Yes, I'll have a look. If you can email it to me and I'll take a look.

Rosie. x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I have got a ticker now!! so if you click on it you will see the chart  

I really can't imagine them running round house


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I think your chart looks about right for the first few days of your cycle. I've mailed you mine so you can compare a rough idea of the patterns.

Are persians not as energetic as moggy kittens? Ours used to climb the furnature and chew it and just generally act nuts!   I loved it!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They are yes bless them! I like it when they have ran round and then have there hourly naps when they just drop down and you can cart them all of to the basket and cover them with a blanket! When my neuter Chilli falls asleep he wouldn't wake up if you swung him round by his tail!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Pushka is asleep on the couch next to me and has just been making strange noises in her sleep - kind of like a dog when it's crying!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

She obviously didn't catch that mouse in her dream!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I think you might be right. Tragic thing (for her, nit the mouse!) is that she can't catch them in real life either!  

Just done my OPK of the day and -ive. I reckon I'll start getting +ives on cd17 at the very earliest.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am starting my OPK's tomorrow here's some    for us!!

I bathed Tinkerbell last night her coat is coming out lovely!! But the hairdryer broke   so I was stuck with a wet moody kitten I had to get the neighbour to lend me her hairdryer!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck! Yes, lots of       and       for us!

I'm going to start having BMS every day from tomorrow (or should I have said we?)  So can't really do more than that!

OMG, I can't imagine drying mine with a hairdryer!   They leave the room when I use mine on myself!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I had to bath Tinkerbell AGAIN on saturday morning but she looks lush!!   She sits quite well when I'm blowdrying and they also are quite good when a power shower is being pointed at them lol

I feel bloated today!! urgh


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

They must be very placid cats to let you do all that. We have a very pale lounge carpet and have a dog gate on the kitchen door, so when the cats come in from outside they can't just run in the lounge with their muddy feet (although it has been known). So we wipe their feet each time they come in, and yesterday Pushka had a right old growl at me for wiping them. She can be a right old grumpy bum - typical tortie female!

I'm Robitussined out!

Didn't realise dh has to go out already, so have to grab him for some BMS before he goes!I'm such a demanding wife - apparently


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

They aren't placid believe me they are minxes! It's just a matter of getting them used to it!

I've thought of getting dog gates before so I could open patio door without them getting out but was scared they'd scale it!

I am sick of the taste of Robitussin now!! I am so tired I need uber sleep!! I need to pack in work too!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I think you're right, you can get them used to pretty much anything if you get them into a routine.

My dog gate is quite tall and even though my cats are brilliant jumpers (and think nothing of jumping on the roof of the extension) they don't even attempt to jump over it. Oliver tries to squeeze his head through the bars, bless him!  

I'm positive it's that making me ill. I wonder if anyone else has felt like they're coming down with a cold after taking the Robitussin? Sorry for TMI - maybe it's because it's  thinning out my snot? Yak!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ewwww thin snot!! Thats gross but this is even more gross my snot hasn't thinned out at all   I have loads of bogeys!!    

Well not really loads...


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh no - have you been taking the evening primrose and robitussin every day? Maybe you do just have a cold coming, and hopefully all it's thinning power is going to the right place


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hallelujah, hallelujah!!! I finally got a positive OPK yesterday.  I was sure I wasn't going to ov this cycle.

Does the fact that ov is happening later each cycle mean the Clomid is working less each time?

I was thinking as well (negatively I'm afraid) when you finish on the Clomid where do you go on FF then? Is there a TTC naturally thread? I will really miss all the Clomid girls, it's really sad! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a TTC naturally thread!! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69185.330 come and join us now on there!!

It is great, there are girls who have been there for ages and newbies too so you always have support from everyone and it's busy too!!

I ovulated on Friday it seems!! Didn't really have much  am hoping the once that day was enough


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks. I'll have a look at that................... So sad at the thought of not being a Clomid girl any more!

We've been at it every day, it's ridiculous, but I really wanted optimum chance this cycle. If that doesn't work I don't know what will Have you started your 2ww diary yet?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

A lot of women fall after clomid!!  

I haven't been at it as much as you    but at least once a day! so I am hoping it works!! How long do   last? 12 hours or longer??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm expecting to go back to the way I was before and not ov naturally. Hope not though - hope the Clomid has kick started something in my body and it stays that way 

I'm going to see what happens with treatment and if I'm in limbo not oving, I'm going to try and get a holiday in early next year.

Once a day is more than enough, but we've only been at it once a day. They can apparently last a few days, but only in fertile CM, but only a few hours in the wrong kind of CM. Have a read of this - you've probably seen it before but it makes interesting reading. http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm There's a bit at the bottom called 'Here are a few facts that may surprise you' that covers sperm and how long it lasts. If you've been at it once a day, you can't really do much more than that.

Let's hope we've got lots of     going on for us this month!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sometimes Clomid does kick start something and you might ovulate naturally. Do you think you will get some more Clomid prescribed after this course?? I'm not too sure, all be revealed though next week 

I really want a holiday   take me with you??   I might go to America again next year! I really love it 

Oh btw    I forgot to take my temp this morning, by the time I remembered I was about to walk out of the door!! So it was 36.32 blatantly not a true reading! Have I screwed my graph up??


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh I do hope so, although I have no faith - I'm a negie nelly aren't I? I have no idea, although I have noticed other girls on here who have had 6 months of Clomid then have a break for 3 months and maybe a lap & dye and then more Clomid. My consultant mentioned lap even before Clomid, so I'm thinking that might be on the cards. Don't want it as I've had lots of ops due to dodgy smears over the past 11 years and don't like being messed with  . I'll have it though if that's what it takes.

OMG is it your appointment next week? That's come around quick. That means mine is only a few weeks away and I have to lose about 3 stone before then!  

I really need a holiday too. Not had one since last December and I've been fine (I think mainly because of not being in my old job and the treatment being a distraction), but I know if I'm off the Clomid and not ov'ing I'll be really fed up. Where do you go in America? I used to live there for a while in a place called Towson near Baltimore. I really enjoyed it after overcoming my homesickness in the first 3 months.  

Missing one really won't mess it up especially as you know you've already ov'd. If I ever do that (and I do - usually after drinking or when we're away) I use the same one as the day before.


----------

